# Question about Thanks notifications



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a member here that whenever they use the Thanks feature I get a PM notification with their Thanks comment and some DC jibber jabber. That is the only member this happens with. If anyone else thanks me I don't know they have unless I happen to be in my CP and look.

In this Thanks PM I happened to notice a link if I wanted the PM notification feature turned off. And sure enough, I followed the link to my details and it had a checkmark next to it.


My question is: Why am I only getting the PM notification from this one member? Why not anyone else who has secretly thanked me?
When I Thank someone do they get a PM notice from me?
I didn't even realize we had this notification option, but if mine is checked it should certainly work with everyone, shouldn't it?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

Pac, I get a notice from everyone.  Not sure why you would only get it from one person.  This is a question for Janet, probably!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Weird. You can see my box is checked.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

hmmm, I wonder if it needs to be over a certain number of characters (words) to get the notice?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

I get all mine in my email too.  Some don't have any words.  Hmm.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Well that rules that theory out


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe it's just one person thanking you, Pac!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't get comment notifications, but I do get them for Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Maybe it's just one person thanking you, Pac!


 
I knew that was going to be brought up 


All this time when I see a Thanks I visit their profile (if it's enabled) to thank them, but since Thanks are kept private for whatever reason it would be nice to reply privately in a PM. I just never realized we got these PM's we can reply to until today, when I took notice because it came from the same person.
And I've logged out and back in and cleared my cookies. That didn't fix it.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't get comment notifications, but I do get them for Thanks.


 
Profile comments I always get notified of.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> There is a member here that whenever they use the Thanks feature I get a PM notification with their Thanks comment and some *DC jibber jabber*. That is the only member this happens with. If anyone else thanks me I don't know they have unless I happen to be in my CP and look.
> 
> In this Thanks PM I happened to notice a link if I wanted the PM notification feature turned off. And sure enough, I followed the link to my details and it had a checkmark next to it.
> View attachment 16775
> ...


 
I promise I wont send you anymore jibber jabber.  BTW, what is jibber jabber?  LOL

Some Thank yous don't have any message.  I thought you had to add one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Profile comments I always get notified of.



Now that's strange, I don't get Profile Comments in email, have to go the regular site.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2013)

I must just be special and have magic powers.   That was fun, I've never used three of those four smilies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just sent you a thanks, Pac!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Pac, I get a notice from everyone.  Not sure why you would only get it from one person.  This is a question for Janet, probably!


Same here.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Well apparently I get it from Fi now, too. But it's the first time one of her Thanks have come through in PM form, like Kay's...

Cerise, by DC jibber jabber I meant this:

Note: This is an automated message regarding this post:
Question about Thanks notifications - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

I just wanted to let you know that I appreciated *this post* that you made. It's contributions like this that make this such a great community.

Comment: EDITED OUT BY ME

Please thank other members for their posts if you find them useful. It's a nice way to let each other know you appreciate their input.

Regards,




Reminder: You can always see who has thanked you for you post by going to your User Control Panel and looking below your subscribed threads.

To disable automated PMs like this from being sent when someone thanks you for your contribution please click here and look for the "Thanks PM Notification" options.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

I sent you a thanks too Pac!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, apparently I am getting my PM notifications now, too. I just got yours, too, LP.
I guess now the thing is to see if it stops again. Prior to now like I said, I only got them from Kayelle. I thought maybe something wasn't set right on my end... some kind of filter or something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Poltergeist in the system, it was fine until someone noticed.  Now it will be creating havoc somewhere else.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poltergeist in the system, it was fine until someone noticed. Now it will be creating havoc somewhere else.


 
 Isn't that the way it always seems? You may be onto something.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, just a doggon minute here.  On the iPad  I went to send a thanks as well, and after going to the regular site (not the app, it doesn't have the thanks) when I hit the thanks button, I see a tiny square with "Tha" that disappears quickly, or nothing at all.  I rarely get the full thanks to pop up so I can send it, or even type in it.  I keep tapping the thanks button, and nothing.  It was the same with the multi quote stuff.  What up with that?

Holy crap.  I think I solved my own problem.  I put the iPad in vertical mode, and the Thanks worked.  I usually use it in horizontal.  I'm gonna thank a few more to prove my theory.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Good tip for iPad users. I wouldn't have thought the screen orientation would affect things.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, Pac, will try it again.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Ever check your spam folders?  Sometimes things get sent and end up in those.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2013)

I had forgotten and sent a "Thanks" lately, only to find out it was leaving a message that I hadn't writtten.  

It did show my message, but it was in the middle of the jibber/jabber.

I prefer to say my thanks in a post or a PM.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I had forgotten and sent a "Thanks" lately, only to find out it was leaving a message that I hadn't writtten.
> 
> It did show my message, but it was in the middle of the jibber/jabber.
> 
> I prefer to say my thanks in a post or a PM.



For the record, I'd just as soon all the "jibber jabber" be eliminated too so we could just type in our own words with the "thanks" button. I don't like hunting for the personal message in the middle as "Comment:"


----------



## vitauta (Jan 7, 2013)

i think pac started this thread just to bolster his 'thanks' numbers, which were not coming in frequently enough to suit him.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

I sent you 2 Thanks.  One for the cuke & crab appetizer (in NYE Appetizers thread), & recently in the Dinner thread for the Ciopinno.  Did you receive them, Pac?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't get PMs for every thanks, just some.  

I'm assuming you all don't get them from me.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> For the record, I'd just as soon all the "jibber jabber" be eliminated too so we could just type in our own words with the "thanks" button. I don't like hunting for the personal message in the middle as "Comment:"



+1 (2 depending on how you look at it )


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I don't get PMs for every thanks, just some.
> 
> I'm assuming you all don't get them from me.



I get them from you Andy!   In fact I did a check and I got a PM for every "thank you" I have received.  Which I humbly say has been a few!   Thanks everyone for your thanks


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i think pac started this thread just to bolster his 'thanks' numbers, which were not coming in frequently enough to suit him.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, first you give someone a THANKS (karma) then they thank you for thanking them.

Is there a button to click to thank someone for thanking you for thanking them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I get them from you Andy!   In fact I did a check and I got a PM for every "thank you" I have received.  Which I humbly say has been a few!   Thanks everyone for your thanks



Hmmmm, does anyone else get them from me?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I haven't really been keeping track...


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Hmmmm, does anyone else get them from me?





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't really been keeping track...



I don't keep track either.  Just this thread got me thinking so I did a spot check on who sent me replies and sent me thank you's!

PF, I got one from you telling me I owed you a new screen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, yeah, you made me spray coffee all over mine!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Ever check your spam folders? Sometimes things get sent and end up in those.


 
It's not in my spam folder, but even if it was it would still show up when I went to the forum or refreshed it. Or at the very least be sitting in my PM's unread.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I sent you 2 Thanks. One for the cuke & crab appetizer (in NYE Appetizers thread), & recently in the Dinner thread for the Ciopinno. Did you receive them, Pac?


 
I did. I said thank you in the thread for the one because your profile comments are not enabled. I did not receive PM notifications on either one.
Just Kayelle's for some reason. She must have a direct link 



Andy M. said:


> I don't get PMs for every thanks, just some.
> 
> I'm assuming you all don't get them from me.


 
So it's not just me. Interesting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I did. I said thank you in the thread for the one because your profile comments are not enabled. I did not receive PM notifications on either one.
> Just Kayelle's for some reason. She must have a direct link
> 
> So it's not just me. Interesting.



Now this is driving me crazy.  I thought I got all of mine in my emails, then checked out my CP, and found some I didn't know I got.  Huh.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Now this is driving me crazy. I thought I got all of mine in my emails, then checked out my CP, and found some I didn't know I got. Huh.


 
It sounds like you were getting enough that you didn't notice they weren't all getting through.
Whereas I was getting so few I didn't even realize the notification feature existed  I thought Kayelle was doing something special on her end and asked her how she did it.

I'm blaming it on that old guy behind the curtain


----------

